# Kentucky Derby Marathon



## jlykins (Apr 28, 2009)

I shot the Kentucky Derby Marathon last Saturday for an event company out of Texas. Anyway Most of the images were just people running, but I found a few that I thought were a little different.  Thought I'd share with everyone. 

It had been so long since I had seen anyone carrying a boombox, that I had to get a shot or two of this guy. I don't even think he realized that there was a marathon going on at the time.

1






2 This guy was flying. I wish I had known that he was going to be moving so fast, I would have done some panning instead of freezing him.. Oh well







3 This guy was easily 10 minutes ahead of the next person. He won the race...





4 I was just diggin this guys style!






5 Just another runner






6 She was just happy to see me






7 This takes dedication. I mean that just hurts to look at...


----------



## Photoadder (Apr 28, 2009)

OMG great job. Guy on first photo is just cool hehe


----------



## rabhobbes (Apr 28, 2009)

jlykins said:


> 7 This takes dedication. I mean that just hurts to look at...


 

AAAAAARRRGGHHHhhhhh.....oww. Don't they make "protection" for this? Oddly, his left one looks like a teeny little bleeding heart.
Maybe you could market this one as a motivational poster...


----------



## Hobbes (May 1, 2009)

hahaha this reminds me of what Tonya Harding did to her rival  Maybe one of his rivals did it to him so his performance would get compromised or something but I do admire his determination despite the pain and injury :O


----------



## bdavis (May 1, 2009)

I never thought I would say this but....

That dude shouldve put bandaids on his nipples.


----------



## droyz2000 (May 2, 2009)

They make "Nip Guards." I have had a little chaffing before, but not like this, and just a little bit hurts like hell. This must have been a first time running a marathon because runners just know it is going to happen.


----------



## Lyncca (May 21, 2009)

Ouch, that looks really painful!


----------



## RONDAL (Jun 3, 2009)

find a different shirt haha


----------



## 2003protege (Jul 2, 2009)

jlykins said:


>


 Just Do It.

(disregard the adidas symbol)


----------

